
The Location of Plates in a Book - drjohnson
https://collation.folger.edu/2019/04/the-location-of-plates-in-a-book/
======
eigenspace
That's a funny coincidence. I was just writing a LaTeX document yesterday
where the template had a separate table of contents for all the Plates in the
document and I thought

"What the hell is a Plate in the this context? Whatever, I'm not going to
bother looking it up right now"

Lo and behold, something shows up on HN the next day explaining what a Plate
is.

------
ggm
<!-- RFC EDITOR TO REMOVE THIS -->

